# xFlasher 360: New NAND/Glitch Programmer AIO board for all Xbox 360 consoles



## DinohScene (Jul 21, 2021)

The native 64 bit drivers alone make it worth it.
Sweet, might pick one up very soon!


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 21, 2021)

no more fucking vm, until M$ decides to block drivers from installing


----------



## tech3475 (Jul 21, 2021)

Any good for Xenon? I have a banned one lying around and don’t care about RROD risk.


----------



## Viri (Jul 21, 2021)

I guess time to take my Xbox 360 that my sister "borrowed" for a year+ back!  This looks like a fun project.

I tried Googling it, but couldn't find an answer. But, can an Xbox Series X controller work on an Xbox 360? If not, is there an adapter?


----------



## HollowGrams (Jul 21, 2021)

lisreal2401 said:


> View attachment 270628​After a long drought in any new Xbox 360 mod hardware, a proper hybrid programmer from Element18592 is out now. Claiming support for all Xbox 360 consoles, this is a swiss army knife for any enthusiast. Supporting all NAND sizes natively and read/write speeds up to 3x it's ancestor, the NAND-X, along with the bonus of having the ability to flash glitch chips for tuning your RGH on the same board. It's not changing the state of homebrew on the system -  but it makes improvements for a one time hack or a shop owner that's a nice proposal for anyone diving into Xbox 360 homebrew 15 years later.​​​
> You can purchase the xFlasher 360 from resellers from The Mod Shop https://themodshop.co/shop/xflasher​
> ​



Winchester possible now without reball'N?  That would be a no.


----------



## lisreal2401 (Jul 21, 2021)

Not for glitching, can still read/write NAND on win

Can change your fans speeds?


----------



## HollowGrams (Jul 21, 2021)

lisreal2401 said:


> Not for glitching, can still read/write NAND on win
> 
> Can change your fans speeds?




Yeah, title is misleading since it aint in AIO if ALL isnt possible.  All good, win demand is super low ne-wayz.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jul 21, 2021)

Hologram said:


> Winchester possible now without reball'N?  That would be a no.


yeah rgh doesn't work at all with winchester it was patched in that rev. I'm sure the one's security measures were copied over too making it impossible to crack


----------



## HollowGrams (Jul 21, 2021)

chrisrlink said:


> yeah rgh doesn't work at all with winchester it was patched in that rev. I'm sure the one's security measures were copied over too making it impossible to crack



Winchester is rgh possible with reballing and re-viving post out.  Its been done.  Not to practical I guess.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jul 21, 2021)

but i heard the brick rate is high with doing so


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 21, 2021)

Hologram said:


> Winchester is rgh possible with reballing and re-viving post out.  Its been done.  Not to practical I guess.



True but not worth it nor practical for your avarage end user.


----------



## Octal450 (Jul 21, 2021)

> natively with Jrunner



Native support is ONLY with my custom J-Runner with Extras software. 

We wrote a custom DLL in order for this to work. I spent many months ensuring the integration is as seamless as possible.

Kind Regards,
Josh


----------



## HollowGrams (Jul 21, 2021)

chrisrlink said:


> but i heard the brick rate is high with doing so



No bricks if you know how to reball.  Its the same hardware/security with post out hidden under xcgpu.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Octal450 said:


> Just pointing out that it will work natively ONLY with my custom J-Runner with Extras software. We wrote a custom DLL based off Squirter in order for this to work. I spent many months ensuring the integration is as seamless as possible.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Josh



I'm going to be picking one of these up as I still RGH many many systems for people.  Thank you to all involved.


----------



## Octal450 (Jul 21, 2021)

> Winchester is rgh possible with reballing and re-viving post out. Its been done. Not to practical I guess.



That is not true. POST_OUT is blocked when fuses are blown at the factory, and CPU Reset is filtered. Even if you get a zero'd CPU with POST_OUT enabled, you can't reset glitch the CPU (its been tried). A long enough pulse to bypass the filter resets the CPU cleanly. So "RGH" itself won't work anymore -> but other glitching methods still may.... and that is something I plan to look into should a zero'd Winch CPU ever land in my hands.

Kind Regards,
Josh


----------



## Darth Meteos (Jul 21, 2021)

Finally, I can hack an Xbox 360. Looking forward to it.


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Jul 21, 2021)

Viri said:


> I tried Googling it, but couldn't find an answer. But, can an Xbox Series X controller work on an Xbox 360? If not, is there an adapter?



Natively, no. There is an adapter, though, that I use frequently. The Brook Wingman XB. I use it to play Xbox 360 stuff with an Xbox One controller, but it also supports the Series X controllers.


----------



## HollowGrams (Jul 22, 2021)

Octal450 said:


> That is not true. POST_OUT is blocked when fuses are blown at the factory, and CPU Reset is filtered. Even if you get a zero'd CPU with POST_OUT enabled, you can't reset glitch the CPU (its been tried). A long enough pulse to bypass the filter resets the CPU cleanly. So "RGH" itself won't work anymore -> but other glitching methods still may.... and that is something I plan to look into should a zero'd Winch CPU ever land in my hands.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Josh



Was done by Russian hacker years ago.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jul 22, 2021)

So it makes glitches?


----------



## Octal450 (Jul 22, 2021)

If you mean 15432, he didn't get RGH working.

They put a zero CPU on and soldered post manually to the balls. They got POST activity but could not glitch the machine.
They did launch freeboot via DEVGL though, which uses no chip, you can see it in YouTube, I can't send links here, but if you search YouTube for 0 fuse Slim you will see it.

Kind Regards,
Josh


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jul 22, 2021)

This brings back memories of when I won an Xecuter CK3 Pro (that was put to very good use) in a contest here on GBAtemp. 

Edit: It may have been a Light or Mini. I can't remember for certain, but I do still have it. Just don't really want or need to go digging boxes deep for it to find out.


----------



## Panzerfaust (Jul 22, 2021)

Sorry, I'm not into 360 modding.

Does this chip make your console regionfree?

Is it possible to play backups from a HDD?

Is it possible to install and play xbox arcade stuff from a HDD?


----------



## HollowGrams (Jul 22, 2021)

Panzerfaust said:


> Sorry, I'm not into 360 modding.
> 
> Does this chip make your console regionfree?
> 
> ...



Yes
Yes
Yes


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 22, 2021)

tech3475 said:


> Any good for Xenon? I have a banned one lying around and don’t care about RROD risk.


If you don’t care about RROD, then I’d say “go for it!”. At worst, if the xenon dies, you can just get a new console to host the chip. You’d have an advantage, because you would have installed chip once before. I like projects, so I’d do it


----------



## K3N1 (Jul 22, 2021)

Neat and for $40 it's fairly priced


----------



## tech3475 (Jul 22, 2021)

slaphappygamer said:


> If you don’t care about RROD, then I’d say “go for it!”. At worst, if the xenon dies, you can just get a new console to host the chip. You’d have an advantage, because you would have installed chip once before. I like projects, so I’d do it



The problem though is that I’ve heard in the past Xenon was less reliable to glitch and JTAG is not an option.

I don’t care about RROD but if it ends up taking say 10 minutes to boot each time, I wont bother.


----------



## J-Machine (Jul 22, 2021)

im a super noob but have been sitting on a real old firmware to mod my 360 slim 4gb model. is this solderless? also are there any other purchases I'd need to make? I mostly just want to back up all my games properly and play them of an external in case my current hard drive fails.


----------



## ciaomao (Jul 22, 2021)

So about 4 weeks too late to think about it. Even if a JR & modchip together cost me like half as this all-in-one solution.


----------



## evlspcmk (Jul 22, 2021)

I’ve been out of the 360 scene for a about decade now use to jtag them ages ago. I found a jasper v2 in a thrift shop running 2.0.1755 or something like that two days ago. Would this device be all I need? I did a little google yesterday and it references a programmer and a glitch chip, If all I need is this device then timing couldn’t be better.


----------



## Grandmaster56 (Jul 22, 2021)

I love how they claim its the first all in one device, its simply not and this is a lie. JR programmer has been doing this for years and they are still available. Picked one up last week from ebay


----------



## Aheago (Jul 22, 2021)

Grandmaster56 said:


> I love how they claim its the first all in one device, its simply not and this is a lie. JR programmer has been doing this for years and they are still available. Picked one up last week from ebay


This isn’t a lie

some Xbox’s you needed a different qsb just to dump the nand of certain consoles 

this eliminates that. Educate yourself


----------



## Valery0p (Jul 22, 2021)

I swear, the 360 runs internet explorer and no one has ever taken advantage of its vulnerabilities, smh...
Even the PS3 has a softmod now :rolls eyes: 

I wish I knew this kind of stuff more...


----------



## godreborn (Jul 22, 2021)

evlspcmk said:


> I’ve been out of the 360 scene for a about decade now use to jtag them ages ago. I found a jasper v2 in a thrift shop running 2.0.1755 or something like that two days ago. Would this device be all I need? I did a little google yesterday and it references a programmer and a glitch chip, If all I need is this device then timing couldn’t be better.



I think you mean 17559.  1755 would be below the kernel the system first shipped with.  17559 is the latest dash kernel.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 22, 2021)

Valery0p said:


> I swear, the 360 runs internet explorer and no one has ever taken advantage of its vulnerabilities, smh...
> Even the PS3 has a softmod now :rolls eyes:
> 
> I wish I knew this kind of stuff more...



Everything in RAM goes through the hypervisor.
Exploiting the 360 on a software level isn't as easy as it is for the PS3.


----------



## Grandmaster56 (Jul 22, 2021)

Aheago said:


> This isn’t a lie
> 
> some Xbox’s you needed a different qsb just to dump the nand of certain consoles
> 
> this eliminates that. Educate yourself


 except you dont - I have rghd every console out there and have never used a qsb - just a jr programmer. Educated enough thankyou  Also it doesn't eliminate anything. If anyone needs educating its you  The only one was corona where you needed an SD card adaptor. Every other nand could be dumped via jr-programmer


----------



## White_Raven_X (Jul 22, 2021)

Uhmmm... A little late to the game. I'm over my rgh Xbox 360. Why not focus on the series x instead!


----------



## Valery0p (Jul 22, 2021)

DinohScene said:


> Everything in RAM goes through the hypervisor.
> Exploiting the 360 on a software level isn't as easy as it is for the PS3.


I know, but modern hypervisors aren't infallible either, and we are talking about Windows Vista-era code; I guess there might be some common weaknesses laying around...


----------



## HollowGrams (Jul 22, 2021)

White_Raven_X said:


> Uhmmm... A little late to the game. I'm over my rgh Xbox 360. Why not focus on the series x instead!



I still RGH many consoles.  Also, older consoles are going up in price.  Series has nothing to do with this and a hack is needed first in order for tools like this to come out.

Shit im working on a nes, snes and ps1 - Never to late baby!


----------



## White_Raven_X (Jul 23, 2021)

Hologram said:


> I still RGH many consoles.  Also, older consoles are going up in price.  Series has nothing to do with this and a hack is needed first in order for tools like this to come out.
> 
> Shit im working on a nes, snes and ps1 - Never to late baby!



Never too late to have fun...but I just don't see the point of coming out with a new device when there's already others out that work fine. To each their own.... Some of us have fun in different ways.

I'm also modding old devices, I just found it strange to put that much time into building something new to a device that has a few different mods already.


----------



## Element18592 (Jul 23, 2021)

Grandmaster56 said:


> *I love how they claim its the first all in one device*, its simply not and this is a lie. JR programmer has been doing this for years and they are still available. Picked one up last week from ebay



First off that's not an actual quote from me but instead seems to have originated from one of the resellers. You won't find that mentioned anywhere on the actual product page.



Grandmaster56 said:


> except you dont - I have rghd every console out there and have never used a qsb - just a jr programmer. Educated enough thankyou  Also it doesn't eliminate anything. If anyone needs educating its you  *The only one was corona where you needed an SD card adaptor.* Every other nand could be dumped via jr-programmer


Do you not see how you just contradicted your entire point? You cannot dump 4GB Coronas with a JRP which account for more than half of the slim consoles ever manufactured. Before the xFlasher you needed to purchase a separate device such as my SD Tool, my USB Tool, the Maximus SD QSB, or the Xecuter 4GB QSB. So again, the JRP or the NAND-X are not all in one nand dumping solutions.

*Edit:*


Hologram said:


> Yeah, title is misleading since it aint in AIO if ALL isnt possible.  All good, win demand is super low ne-wayz.


I agree. The title is a bit misleading. The way it was worded can make it seem like it's an all in one solution to flash and glitch your console which is just not the case.


----------



## Blasingame (Jul 24, 2021)

Had my hopes up that this would woork with a winchester Xbox 360 Slim-E version.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 24, 2021)

chrisrlink said:


> yeah rgh doesn't work at all with winchester it was patched in that rev. I'm sure the one's security measures were copied over too making it impossible to crack



Winchester boards require a CPU swap, with a factory zero efuse CPU, in which case you don't even need rgh, using a glitch2m nand

Nothing from the xbone was copied, they just set some extra efuses before leaving the factory, and added some extra logic on CPU rst iirc

Has nothing to do with the nand, it's how they configure the CPU die internally, is what matters 


Technically speaking you should be able to jtag a slim, though it would require alot of porting, if you CPU swap


----------



## Octal450 (Jul 24, 2021)

Many of you are just MISSING the point. This is an All-In-One NAND tool. Nowhere noplace does he say it is to enable homebrew/unsigned code. It is simple used to read or program the flash on the motherboard.



> Had my hopes up that this would woork with a winchester Xbox 360 Slim-E version.


It does. As a NAND programmer... because its a NAND programmer and not a glitcher....



> Technically speaking you should be able to jtag a slim, though it would require alot of porting, if you CPU swap


No, there was never an exploitable bootloader for slim. You can't use a older one because they lack proper drivers for the XCGPU.

Kind Regards,
Josh


----------



## Aheago (Jul 24, 2021)

Octal450 said:


> Many of you are just MISSING the point. This is an All-In-One NAND tool. Nowhere noplace does he say it is to enable homebrew/unsigned code. It is simple used to read or program the flash on the motherboard.


Welcome to gbatemp where contributions and releases don’t matter and members only really care about things that will help them pirate. Everything else is “useless”


----------



## Luz Noceda (Jul 24, 2021)

lisreal2401 said:


> View attachment 270628​After a long drought in any new Xbox 360 mod hardware, a proper hybrid programmer from Element18592 is out now. Claiming support for all Xbox 360 consoles, this is a swiss army knife for any enthusiast. Supporting all NAND sizes natively and read/write speeds up to 3x it's ancestor, the NAND-X, along with the bonus of having the ability to flash glitch chips for tuning your RGH on the same board. It's not changing the state of homebrew on the system -  but it makes improvements for a one time hack or a shop owner that's a nice proposal for anyone diving into Xbox 360 homebrew 15 years later.​​​
> You can purchase the xFlasher 360 from resellers from The Mod Shop https://themodshop.co/shop/xflasher​
> ​


Question what is the best 360 You can have in terms of hacking and Modding??? The 2013 360???


----------



## Ryccardo (Jul 24, 2021)

Animewaifu7 said:


> Question what is the best 360 You can have in terms of hacking and Modding???


Top tier would be any model with a new (blank otp) processor, which is what was mentioned earlier as the only option for winchester - as they can boot cfw directly and cleanly, of course they are a luxury more than any practical thing you can buy

Then come jtag systems, which are effectively self-booting - however this is still "from a hacking perspective" only, as jtag requires a very old system version, implying that not only you need a console that wasn't updated since 2008 but also a console that was made back then, and is therefore inefficient and at increased risk of failure

Third in convenience, but a clear first in commercial availability (surprisingly, even as of today - try finding a good DS flashcard instead and...), come all the RGH variants, which can be done to any 360 [with hdmi chipset = not xenon] && not winchester!

Yes, a trinity (early slim) or kronos = jasper 2 (very late fat) are ideal in terms of power efficiency balanced with ease of modding, but only implementation details differ between the various RGH compatible systems!


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 26, 2021)

Octal450 said:


> Many of you are just MISSING the point. This is an All-In-One NAND tool. Nowhere noplace does he say it is to enable homebrew/unsigned code. It is simple used to read or program the flash on the motherboard.
> 
> 
> It does. As a NAND programmer... because its a NAND programmer and not a glitcher....
> ...



if you can run xell, you can run custom bootloaders, 1bl has not changed, so unless there is a physical change within the die, you should be able to modify an older boot loader to run long enough to perform smc expoit, and we do know what your cpu key is, and all ldv are zero







from a technical standpoint if you are able to patch the older 4532 bootloader, and have it run long enough, you should be able to do smc, i would assume drivers would be in the kernel as 2bl (cb, jtag is an exploit within the hypervisor, which resides in 2bl) iirc sets up and inits the hardware and encryption and loads the hypervisor  then  decrypts and loads cd/cf/ce which would make sense to init video drivers there as you have your security fully set up, normally

or simply burn a valid 4532 fuseset
it would be a fun poc to try

but with a cpu swap unit, are technically the closet to "soft moddable" 360s you will ever get, in the since you can just flash your nand with a glitch2m based image, and once can simply emulate efuses and using a valid dump/kv for online

or just get a devkit

or dump the old hypervisor from 2bl and patch it in the newer bootloader


----------



## Octal450 (Jul 26, 2021)

0 fused CPUs which are not a valid CPU key, can't be used for image creation, and have different rules for what you can and cannot do.

If you have a 0 fused CPU, just launch freeboot directly. No reason to do JTAG or any other exploit, you are ALLOWED to sign the freeboot with the SB key and launch it! This is what I do on all my 0 fused boxes. Booting freeboot without any exploit.

You cannot run a modified bootloader on any non 0 fused CPU because you would need to glitch it and at that point... just run RGH. Even the 1BL verifies the hash of the 2BL. There is no way around that without glitching. The old bootloaders will not run on the XCGPUs properly and if you change them, they fail the hash check. Remember the Slims are split CB from day 1. Also, the CB LDV will mismatch -> it differs on every board and the Slims are totally different, so you'd have to patch out the fuse check or glitch it...

TLDR: without modification, you can't run that old bootloader on the Slim box and if you modify it, it'll fail the 1BL hash check. So that is why nobody even tried to do it.

Kind Regards,
Josh


----------



## Crazywhitie (Jul 27, 2021)

lisreal2401 said:


> View attachment 270628​The Xflasher 360 is THE FIRST all-in-one Xbox 360 Nand reading/writing and glitch chip programming device
> 
> ​



This is a False statement.. The X360 SPIFlasher was the First AIO..


----------



## vb_encryption_vb (Jul 27, 2021)

I still have my original 3 wire JTAG jasper. This brings back memories!


----------



## lisreal2401 (Jul 27, 2021)

Crazywhitie said:


> This is a False statement.. The X360 SPIFlasher was the First AIO..


SPI and eMMC flasher - although, if you like, the person that made the thingy is linked in the post if you like


----------



## Crazywhitie (Jul 28, 2021)

lisreal2401 said:


> SPI and eMMC flasher - although, if you like, the person that made the thingy is linked in the post if you like



right that’s what the x360 Spi flasher has done for years.  It’s spi emmc chip programmer AIO


----------

